# Matrix - floating in canister



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

I just put some Seachem Matrix in my sunsun canister. I added it loose to the top tray of the canister. my understanding is that the flow is from bottom to top.

My concern is that some of the pieces of Matrix float. I do have a tray cover that goes between the top tray and the impeller head but there are some holes in that where some pieces could go through. I''m worried that some pieces could float up and get in the way of the impeller - especially the smaller pieces.

Does the Matrix eventually sink? do i need to put it in bags or remove the ones that float? I just added the Matrix last night and so it's been running for about 12 hours now with no apparent issues but i have not looked inside again to see what's going on inside.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I would not want anything to get into the filter's impeller; you could put it in a bag, or, place a piece of polyfill or a fine sponge over it to hold it in place. I only have Matrix in one filter and it is in a bag, so I don't know if it will eventually sink.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

3000GT said:


> .... some of the pieces of Matrix float. .....


it is logical since matrix is simply pumice stone.


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't have a good bag to use so I suppose u could put one of the fine filter pads on top instead of under the matix in my top tray


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

3000GT said:


> I don't have a good bag to use so I suppose u could put one of the fine filter pads on top instead of under the matix in my top tray


I would leave the fine pad under your matrix and just add a pad to the top. The extra pad does not have to be fine, just needs to stop the floating matrix.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

How expensive is a mesh bag really like 8 dollars or so compared to a broken impeller.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Cyphound said:


> How expensive is a mesh bag really like 8 dollars or so compared to a broken impeller.


One impeller, about 7 bucks. An 8 dollar bag, will last almost for ever.


----------

